# Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

For steel you need the speed or else that junk doesn't hit hard enough. Lead you mostly want the weight.


----------

